# Hello. Anyone using a treadmill ?



## woolieoldgit (Mar 16, 2015)

we are looking to swop info about treadmill use. 
Tech. issues
Workout program adjustments
We mainly use ours for distance / steady speed workouts
ANYONE INTO THIS KIND OF THING ?


----------

